# Canon 5D MKII or 6D???? Help please



## arin04

So I asked a similar question not long ago about upgrading my T3i and considering a 60D or 7D. I was given great advice that made me happy with the T3i and also invested in a new 430EX II. Now that the 5D MKII is being discontinued I have seen some good prices on it and have to ask again.

Is it worth it for me to make the upgrade from a T3i to a 5D MKII or 6D knowing that I am not a pro and do not take pictures for a living, yet that is? I have a nifty fifty which I know will work with the full frame upgrade and a Tamron that I would have to sell. I still havent dialed in to exactly the type of photography I will like doing, but do a lot of family events now and just walk around photography when out and about. Wife also uses the camera for her food photography (If in Los Angeles and in need of catering an event, she is awesome). 

Let me know if I should take the leap or will be once more convinced to stay with my T3i. And for everyone who helped me in my last post, please do not :banghead: get mad at me for posting again after all of your great sugesstions. 


5D is at $1,599 lens only right now and the 6D is $1,999. 


Thanks


----------



## pixmedic

I say go for the upgrade.  I love needlessly spending other peoples money!
Go big or go home... Get the 6D


----------



## Robin_Usagani

That would be an upgrade for sure.  If I were you, I probably go with 6D.  Why?  It is using SD card so you dont have to buy CF card.  It also has built in GPS and wifi.  That would be sweet that you can shoot around the house and post it on facebook straight from the camera.  Plus 6D is a much newer camera. The downside of 6D is that the sync speed is only 1/180 and the fastest shutter is at 1/4000.  A 5D is 1/200 and 1/8000.


----------



## Scuba

Off the cuff I would say stick with the t3i.   

What is your current body not doing for you?

With not having a focus to your photography I don't think it is smart at this time to change bodies.  You may want a crop sensor in the future and the 7D would be a better choice.  I would buy more


----------



## Derrel

Robin_Usagani said:


> That would be an upgrade for sure.  If I were you, I probably go with 6D.  Why?  It is using SD card so you dont have to buy CF card.  It also has built in GPS and wifi.  That would be sweet that you can shoot around the house and post it on facebook straight from the camera.  Plus 6D is a much newer camera. The downside of 6D is that the sync speed is only 1/180 and the fastest shutter is at 1/4000.  A 5D is 1/200 and 1/8000.



Yeah, that extra one-twentieth of one second on the flash synch with the 6D...absolutely critical! I mean 1/180 versus 1/200 second...zOMG!!!!!!!! yeah, the downside of 1/180 synch speed versus 1/200 sync speed is like the difference between having a PERFECTLY exposed shot, and one that's a gnat's butt of an f/stop over exposed.

And 1/8000 second versus 1/4000 second...zOMG...you get a nearly needless 1/4000 PLUS a couple extra clicks' worth of speed on the 5D-II, so that you can shoot ISO 12,800 shots of your kid in daylight at f/2.8 to get all that cool bokeh...whereas with the 6D, you'd have to dial the ISO down to 6,400 to get the same f/stop at 1/4000 second.


----------



## gw2424

This will make the answer obvious!

Canon 6D vs 5D Mark II - Our Analysis


----------



## rexbobcat

So like, at first everybody is ragging on the 6D when it came out and now it's like "1/180 and 1/4000, no big deal." lol


----------



## gw2424

To save you $100!

Canon EOS 6d 20 2 MP Digital SLR Camera 8035B002 Black | eBay


----------



## Light Guru

rexbobcat said:


> So like, at first everybody is ragging on the 6D when it came out and now it's like "1/180 and 1/4000, no big deal." lol



I don't get why everyone rags on the 6D. Doing a strafe comparison with other cameras that you feel are the best is pointless. 

A bus and a tow truck are both automobiles but to say one is better then the other is wrong. They each have capabilities that the other does not, and therefor each will be better at different tasks but that does not make one better then the other.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Derrel said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be an upgrade for sure.  If I were you, I probably go with 6D.  Why?  It is using SD card so you dont have to buy CF card.  It also has built in GPS and wifi.  That would be sweet that you can shoot around the house and post it on facebook straight from the camera.  Plus 6D is a much newer camera. The downside of 6D is that the sync speed is only 1/180 and the fastest shutter is at 1/4000.  A 5D is 1/200 and 1/8000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that extra one-twentieth of one second on the flash synch with the 6D...absolutely critical! I mean 1/180 versus 1/200 second...zOMG!!!!!!!! yeah, the downside of 1/180 synch speed versus 1/200 sync speed is like the difference between having a PERFECTLY exposed shot, and one that's a gnat's butt of an f/stop over exposed.
> 
> And 1/8000 second versus 1/4000 second...zOMG...you get a nearly needless 1/4000 PLUS a couple extra clicks' worth of speed on the 5D-II, so that you can shoot ISO 12,800 shots of your kid in daylight at f/2.8 to get all that cool bokeh...whereas with the 6D, you'd have to dial the ISO down to 6,400 to get the same f/stop at 1/4000 second.
Click to expand...



Derrel..  I like to shoot wide open during the day.  While I dont do it often, it is nice to be able to do it sometimes.  This is 1/8000 with f/2.  No, ND filter is not an option.  Yes, I could have stopped down the aperture.  Your comments about high ISO during daylight doesnt make sense to me at all.  I am not sure what you are talking about.







Regarding 1/180 vs 1/200.. I like to shoot with long lens with flash.  Yes, it is a big deal to me 1/180 vs 1/200.  Since I am mixing it with ambient light, camera shake is a big factor.  Shooting at 1/200 with 135mm is a ton better than 1/180.  Sometime I even cheat and shoot slightly faster than 1/200 and crop the darker area on post.


*Instead of just post something and give YOUR opinion to the OP, you once again just criticized me of MY opinion.*


----------



## fjrabon

1/180 v 1/200 isn't a big deal. 1/180 v 1/250 is. My frustration with the 6D was more because it was going the wrong way in that regard. 

I also don't get not having built in flash AND not having a sync port. This forces you into hot shoe controlled radio world. Or at the least cumbersome hot shoe adapters. 

As for the OP, if you're not sure if you need full frame, you don't need full frame. If you're doing it because you just want to buy a gadget, buy the 6D, it's more fun as a gadget. The 5DII is more a meat and potatoes type work camera.


----------



## arin04

Thanks for the info everyone. Found this Youtube video too which helps a bit for the next person that comes along having the same question as me:


----------



## Robin_Usagani

good video Arin.  I really want that wireless feature.


----------



## Steve5D

I'm happy as Hell with my 5D...


----------



## Derrel

rexbobcat said:


> So like, at first everybody is ragging on the 6D when it came out and now it's like "1/180 and 1/4000, no big deal." lol



NO...some of us, like me for example, were saying from Day 1 that 1/180 and 1/4000 are perfectly acceptable speeds for flash synch and maximum shutter speed value...other people, who do not seem to be able to come to grips with 1/180 as opposed to 1/200 second for flash, seem to try and use that ridiculous specification as some kind of a knock against the 6D.

I mean--come on...1/180 vs 1/200??? Are people serious??? That's a meaningless difference. Utterly meaningless. One-twentieth of a second faster is basically the same thing.

For those who want to shoot wide-aperture flash for some reason, there is High Speed Synch available. That's why HSS was invented. If a person wishes to get some advice for a purchasing decision, it helps if the advice is coming from somebody who actually understands cameras and photography fully, and not just partially. The "loss" of 1/20 of a second on regular flash synch, and the "loss" of 1/8000 second are piddling omissions...not really significant differences.

I mean seriously....1/180 vs 1/200 second??? Hilarious.


----------



## arin04

So I'm coming to the conclusion that there really isn't much of a difference other than the 6D being a newer camera and having higher ISO option and some cool feathers like the Wifi (which sounds cool if it can send images to my iPad as I take them). It really comes down to what you are shooting and I guess the camera you are used to. Wish I had the experience a lot of you have which would make my decision easier but I will slowly get there. 

:hail:


----------



## Derrel

Here is a simple page detailing what are called the "key specifications" of the 6D. Canon EOS 6D Hands-on Preview: Digital Photography Review

Note that the flash sync speed and the maximum shutter speed are NOT EVEN MENTIONED, because they are NOT "key specifications".

The 6D is smaller, lighter, and newer, and has built-in Wi-Fi and GPS. It has a different, 11-area AF system vs the 5D-II's 9-point system. It can shoot in "silent shooting mode". it shoots faster than the 5D-II. it has the newer 63-zone NON-color-blind light metering system Canon is beginning to develop. It has ISO expansion up to 102,800. Startup time is about 100 milliseconds versus 400 for the 5D-II. it can shoot 1080p 30 video with stereo sound when using an external microphone. The 6D has in-camera HDR. It has contrast detection autofocus during video shooting, which the 5D-II does not have. Shutter lag time on the 6D is about half of that on the 5D-II. It is thinner than the 5D-II. It has a bigger, and higher-resolution LCD screen. The 6D has a better battery.


----------



## sekhar

Derrel said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, at first everybody is ragging on the 6D when it came out and now it's like "1/180 and 1/4000, no big deal." lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO...some of us, like me for example, were saying from Day 1 that 1/180 and 1/4000 are perfectly acceptable speeds for flash synch and maximum shutter speed value...other people, who do not seem to be able to come to grips with 1/180 as opposed to 1/200 second for flash, seem to try and use that ridiculous specification as some kind of a knock against the 6D.
> 
> I mean--come on...1/180 vs 1/200??? Are people serious??? That's a meaningless difference. Utterly meaningless. One-twentieth of a second faster is basically the same thing.
> 
> For those who want to shoot wide-aperture flash for some reason, there is High Speed Synch available. That's why HSS was invented. If a person wishes to get some advice for a purchasing decision, it helps if the advice is coming from somebody who actually understands cameras and photography fully, and not just partially. The "loss" of 1/20 of a second on regular flash synch, and the "loss" of 1/8000 second are piddling omissions...not really significant differences.
> 
> I mean seriously....1/180 vs 1/200 second??? Hilarious.
Click to expand...

I never understood either why people keep highlighting this metric. I have the popup replacement 270EX II for example and can shoot at any speed using HSS (i.e., no limit whatsoever), so the 1/180 is mostly of academic interest. You can leave HSS on all the time, 6D will turn it off automatically if speed is at or below 1/180. There is no downside to using HSS other than a little loss of power, and you don't even notice it in most situations. The only times I can think of not using HSS is when you want first/second curtain effects, but you'd be using low shutter speeds anyway in those cases.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Like i said.. My opinion.  Not everyone can afford HSS trigger.   My shots are often blurry at 1/200.  My old rebel can do 1/200.  Why are they downgrading it?  I always thought 1/200 was too slow and now it is 1/180.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

sekhar said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, at first everybody is ragging on the 6D when it came out and now it's like "1/180 and 1/4000, no big deal." lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO...some of us, like me for example, were saying from Day 1 that 1/180 and 1/4000 are perfectly acceptable speeds for flash synch and maximum shutter speed value...other people, who do not seem to be able to come to grips with 1/180 as opposed to 1/200 second for flash, seem to try and use that ridiculous specification as some kind of a knock against the 6D.
> 
> I mean--come on...1/180 vs 1/200??? Are people serious??? That's a meaningless difference. Utterly meaningless. One-twentieth of a second faster is basically the same thing.
> 
> For those who want to shoot wide-aperture flash for some reason, there is High Speed Synch available. That's why HSS was invented. If a person wishes to get some advice for a purchasing decision, it helps if the advice is coming from somebody who actually understands cameras and photography fully, and not just partially. The "loss" of 1/20 of a second on regular flash synch, and the "loss" of 1/8000 second are piddling omissions...not really significant differences.
> 
> I mean seriously....1/180 vs 1/200 second??? Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood either why people keep highlighting this metric. I have the popup replacement 270EX II for example and can shoot at any speed using HSS (i.e., no limit whatsoever), so the 1/180 is mostly of academic interest. You can leave HSS on all the time, 6D will turn it off automatically if speed is at or below 1/180. There is no downside to using HSS other than a little loss of power, and you don't even notice it in most situations. The only times I can think of not using HSS is when you want first/second curtain effects, but you'd be using low shutter speeds anyway in those cases.
Click to expand...



When you start doing off camera flash, not all trigger can do HSS.


----------



## CCericola

Go rogue, buy a Nikon.


----------



## arin04

Don't know why but never been a nikon fan, always bought canon. Would be going too wild if I got a nikon 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathfromslg

why dont you invest in glass?

Buy some EF lenses and hone your skills and when you think you need a FF,take a plunge! If I were you I would have bought glass rather than FF body


My 2 Cents


----------



## Steve5D

nathfromslg said:


> why dont you invest in glass?
> 
> Buy some EF lenses and hone your skills and when you think you need a FF,take a plunge! If I were you I would have bought glass rather than FF body
> 
> 
> My 2 Cents



I'd have to second that.

When I had my Rebel, I had the choice of either upgrading the body or buying new glass. I opted for the 70-200mm f/2.8L, and I've never looked back. That lens is still a workhorse...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

When I had my Rebel, I had the choice of better glass or upgrading the body. I opted for the 5DmkII, and never looked back.


----------



## arin04

All good opinions and all different. I'm going to flip a coin on this one. If I make the upgrade it will be to the new 6D just because of all the things I read. Agree that there are small things that differ both from each other but not too drastic. So the only thing now is will i upgrade from the T3i to the new 6D??????


----------



## bratkinson

When I made the jump from P&S to DSLR, I bought a used 30D. Good camera, good pictures, just not enough 'croppability' at 8mp, working from JPGs in the 2meg range. So I upgraded to a 60D to get the extra 10 megapixels. 

Then I found the kit glass wasn't sufficient for low light photography without using an external flash. About 20-30% of my shots were indoors, no flash. Time for new glass. Upgraded to 2.8 and faster lenses and the 24-105 f4L IS which won over the 24-70 f2.8L for my shooting. 

Upgraded to the 5D3 a month ago...drop dead focus, outstanding ISO for low light work. Throw in silent shooting and 2 slots (1CF + 1SD), I was sold long before I clicked 'add to cart'. 

In short, it's been one step at a time. Using what I had, finding a lack/need, and making upgrades on that basis. 

Bottom line...I'd say keep the T3i, get some full-frame, higher quality glass, improve your photography skills before diving into a new body.


----------



## Jacobwilson

deleted.


----------

